# Mod to MES 30 ?



## larrym (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a thought.  I was wandering around the hardware store and saw a couple huge size pop rivets.  Was wondering,,,, If I drilled a hole in top of my old MES and then put in a pop rivet with a center hole that was almost big enough to hold 2 wires,, I could go with a remote sensor thermometer which would be way more accurate then I have now.  I dont like the idea of having wires going through the door because if I clamp it too tight, then I could break them.  Anyone else tried to mod an old analog MES in a similar way ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

Many of us drop our probes through the top exhaust vent (that is those with the digital MES).

That's probably a good idea for an analog MES.

Bear


----------



## larrym (Sep 2, 2011)

I do not have a top exhaust vent.  I have no vents in my older model.  The only hole in the entire case is the drip hole in the bottom.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

LarryM said:


> I do not have a top exhaust vent.  I have no vents in my older model.  The only hole in the entire case is the drip hole in the bottom.


Yup---It's probably is a good idea for you then.

Where exactly is your heating element?

If it is toward the right, I would put the hole toward the left.

If it's toward the left---hole toward the right.

In middle---put top hole in middle too.

Just my 2 cents,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

You could also use the brass lamp repair kit that a lot of guys use. It's a threaded brass nipple with 2 brass nuts. It's big enough for 3 wires.


----------



## larrym (Sep 2, 2011)

Heating element is centered in the middle Bear.   Lil pic included,, but dont look at my shoulder,, internal temp just hit 148 so not ready yet :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never seen an MES like that.

Frankly, ( to me ) it looks like a better design than the new models.

Instead of making a smaller element & chip pan off to the side.

Why not a big chip pan above the element, then a full sized water pan above that, & an exhaust vent right in the middle of the top.


----------



## hkeiner (Sep 2, 2011)

So how does it work without a vent or ample leakage around a loose fitting door?  I would have thought you would get too much smoke inside the box without any venting. Just curious....


----------



## larrym (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless the outside temp is cold and if I remember right,,it worked great with lots of smoke in the winter,, around 40f outside temp.  With summer heat,, I get very little smoke but I can smell it and the wood chips do get too charcoal stage.  I dont know,, this is my first smoker,, trying to make it work.  I suppose I could adjust door clamp so it is looser but still would be leary of trying to run some remote probe wires through there without them getting crimped...  There must be more then me that have this older model,, someone had to make it work or M would have some refit kits.  Nothing for this model that I have found.


----------



## candurin (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks exactly like my Analog MES 30.  But, I have a vent hole in the rear of the unit on the top right hand side, it's strange you don't have that as our units look identical.  I simply thread my probes through that hole and hang the remote off the side handle (the plastic does NOT touch the cabinet).

I simply loosen the door latch to allow plenty of heat to be retained but vent the smoke.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 2, 2011)

LarryM said:


> Heating element is centered in the middle Bear.   Lil pic included,, but dont look at my shoulder,, internal temp just hit 148 so not ready yet :)


I just bought that same unit for my wife's father to teach him to smoke and so I can smoke when I go to the midwest to visit. I almost like it better than my digital MES.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

It would seem to me, like Al said, it could be better than our digitals, unless there are other things bad about it.

I would think you could get a top vent like we have, and install it (in the center)---or 2 smaller vents---one right, one left???

How many watts is that element?

Bear


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't recall the wattage of the element and I called masterbuilt to confirm but they're now closed for the weekend. The only thing I didn't like about the unit is it only has 3 cooking racks and my MES digital has 4. I was thinking about trying to find a metal cooling rack to sit on the top rack to create a fourth rack since there is plenty of room.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

My MES 40 is a bit tight between the top shelf & the ceiling. 

And the bottom is a bit close to the heat.

I think if I'd have designed it, I'd have made it 3 shelves, like yours, but a 4 shelf smoker is easier to sell than a 3 shelf.

The order I use them in is:

1st choice----#2

2nd choice---#1 ( top shelf, if the food I'm doing fits)

3rd choice----#3

4th choice----#4  (if ever---So far I have never put food on that one)

My 2 cents,

Bear


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 2, 2011)

I originally set out to buy him the digital MES30 like I have which is a 4 rack but I saw the analog 3 rack at a good price and figured how often do I actually use all 4 racks. I would like him to have the option of a 4th rack for the occasional massive ABT smoke of for cooking for a crowd but the price was right and he's new to smoking and didn't know the difference. Now if I can only get the wife to smart smoking maybe she'll like it and let me get an MES40.


----------



## larrym (Sep 2, 2011)

:)  guess I go with some type of mod if I want a vent.  I normally have door adjusted tight so no air leakage.  I went by the infommercials.  Its supposed to work as is.  Winter or fall,, if outside temp is low,, the heater control kicks in a lot, and that creates the smoke.  As is right now,, in almost 100f outside temp,,  control is barely used so then no heat to wood chip tray, thus no smoke.  Unless I do a mod to somehow keep the heat control fired up, I dont see what else I can do..  As a side note,, sitting at 10 hours now, this is how it looks, internal temp is just 168 from a couple test spots,, so guess maybe I am in stall ...


----------



## larrym (Sep 2, 2011)

OMG,, I feel like an idiot now.  Something I never noticed,, there is a plug on top right corner that can be unscrewed.  I didnt notice it on the inside,, was covered with smoke residue,, started looking around after posting this,, its not big, bout 1/4 inch,, but I can remove plug and run wires through there.  duhhh,,, idjut, well at least now I can get a decent thermometer with sensors.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2011)

LOL---I would have never looked at anything 1/4" either.

Bear


----------



## larrym (Sep 2, 2011)

here it is,, small but yet I do feel stupid for not seeing it there.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I've never seen an MES like that.
> 
> Frankly, ( to me ) it looks like a better design than the new models.
> 
> ...


I agree with Al.......That baby is a keeper......A 2" or so vent in the top and a 1" of so vent in the middle of the bottom would be my suggestion....(for additional mods if you sere so inclined)

Somehow I can't leave well enough alone and modify everything......Just being me....After seeing your MES....Masterbuilt should have kept that design on the retail shelves.......


----------



## larrym (Oct 10, 2011)

Mods complete on analog MES 30

With the AMNPS ordered and Maverick 732,, I figured it was time to try to mod my old style MES.  I am a computer geek and noob at most stuff.  I did try and took 2 years to modify an old sitting room into a kitchen, (qview included),, I did all the electric, plumbing, tile, walls but I suck badly at trim work.  I was good in math but carpentry angles will be the death of me.  So back to mods :)  with all the tools she has bought me over the years,  I found a cordless dewalt 18v drill and I think it was a wood hole cutter and decided to play while she is working.  I drilled a 1" hole in the lower right side of case, below where rack will be but above heating element, then I drilled a 1.5" hole in center of top.  It wasnt pretty inside but I did have a metal file and tried to make it too where I dont lose any blood or skin if I brush up against it.  I am temporarily going to use refridgerator magnets for vent covers, until I can figure out how to cut something better.  My thought right now is too get a driveway reflector, break off the plastic and use the metal backing,, cut a slot in it to allow holes to be open or closed,, then drill a center screw offset some from hole so when I spin it,, the vents are covered.  In my mind, it seems easy enough :)  I am too impatient,, so quickly cleaned up any metal filings that fell inside,, put water n chip dish back in,, and preheated to 225, vents are set for about 1/4 open right now,, I see smoke when I open door, but nothing is coming out the top.  I am hoping that TBS is not so thick that I need to see it.  I did put my nose over the vent hole,, after burning hairs,, I can smell apple :)  So,, next step,, I have a couple thick cut pork chops, boneless.  Rubbed them with some McCormick grill apple bbq spice and will toss on for a couple of hours.  Will also put a couple tators in there too.  3 hours till boss gets home,, I should be done by then.  I am not a pro,, but would love too see smoke pouring from top.  As this was a long post n lots of pics,, I should now say,, woohooo :)  I have smoke coming out the top vent, smoker is full of it but it is too sunny outside for me to get a pic.  Normally at 80+ degrees,, I get squat.  I can even smell it inside the house :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2011)

Those are gonna be Great, Larry !!!!

Waiting for finish pics!







Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2011)

Right there with you Bear!

I brought a six-pack!


----------



## larrym (Oct 10, 2011)

Those 2 vent holes are doing wonders.  I have a little TBS going in the smoker,, some coming out top vent and little magnets seem to be holding up to heat and not sliding off the holes.  Both new vents are 1/4 covered.  I just added my version of cheesy potatoes to the mix.  Little 5x9 pan,, buttered,, then start slicing potatoes, shredded cheese, butter,, then layer with potatoes/shredded cheese/butter and keep going till pan is full.

The wood chips are burning perfectly,, I have a pile of ash on one end,, then charcoal,, then the other end is unburned, and smoke everywhere :)  I got a little concerned at amount left so threw in some more mesquite chips.  I will have to learn how to adjust the vents to slow them burning.  But... right now... I got me a new smoker :)  Once I get the maverick and ampns setup,, gonna smoke my arse off :)  Just wondering,, to make it pretty and seal it better,, maybe try to find some brass 1" and 1.5" fittings to screw into the holes,, that would seal it better for the double wall insulation, only problem would be,, the fitting would be raised from the case and the magnets wouldnt sit right.  Maybe though, its not needed,, a little bit more work for heating element to keep air cavity warm... first test though,, I am smokin happy :)


----------



## larrym (Oct 10, 2011)

Dinner is ready :)

Only had a couple hours to play around once I did case mods.  But some thick cut pork chops,, my version of cheesy potatoes,, some home made sweet cream corn n a smoked tator.  I do have to say,, I notice a big difference in smoke flavor,, not heavy but good smelling/tasting flavor.  Guess I wasnt getting enough air flow or something before though I did have a good smoke ring.  I dunno,, still a new player,, this did taste alwfully good though :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks Great, Larry !!!!!

OMG!!----Awesome plate there!!!!!

Thanks for the views too!!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2011)

What an AWESOME Finish!

Todd


----------



## michael ark (Oct 10, 2011)

Both of them .The food and the remodel.


----------

